# Afterburst.com - Awesome unmetered! (New hardware & Faster Network + VPSBOARD-special!))



## Afterburst-Charlie

Afterburst specializes in unmetered VPS solutions, check out our site @ *http://afterburst.com/*! We


----------



## Mun

STOP HIM NOW HE IS GOING TO LIGHT THE WHOLE FORUM ON FIRE D:>!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D. Strout

Unmetered gigabit, nice! Price is higher than average, but when it's hooked up to that...


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie

Mun said:


> STOP HIM NOW HE IS GOING TO LIGHT THE WHOLE FORUM ON FIRE D:>!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, this is a great offer with blazing fast speeds!



D. Strout said:


> Unmetered gigabit, nice! Price is higher than average, but when it's hooked up to that...


Feel free to look at our customer testimonials, our pricing might appear to be a bit high but our services & support is on the upper-end. We offer any client a full refund within seven days should they not be happy with our services, so feel free to try us out!

http://afterburst.com/why-afterburst


----------



## D. Strout

Afterburst-Charlie said:


> Feel free to look at our customer testimonials, our pricing might appear to be a bit high but our services & support is on the upper-end. We offer any client a full refund within seven days should they not be happy with our services, so feel free to try us out!


Oh, I'm sure your service is top-notch. My statement was meant to be a reflection of my mental processes upon seeing this offer. First I see $10/mo for 384MB RAM, which seems high. But then I notice the network, and it makes more sense. I'm sure your support is excellent too, and I do like a 7-day refund policy. That's an amazing network in Germany, BTW - lots of top-notch peering.


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie

D. Strout said:


> Oh, I'm sure your service is top-notch. My statement was meant to be a reflection of my mental processes upon seeing this offer. First I see $10/mo for 384MB RAM, which seems high. But then I notice the network, and it makes more sense. I'm sure your support is excellent too, and I do like a 7-day refund policy. That's an amazing network in Germany, BTW - lots of top-notch peering.


Thank you for your kind words, our new network is much more reliable and speedy than our old one. If you are interested in the 7-day test, feel free to send me a private-message and I might be able to arrange a test-VM for you, for free.


----------



## NodePing

How many cpu cores available to those plans?


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie

NodePing said:


> How many cpu cores available to those plans?


4 cores, equal share.


----------



## Nyr

The "micro" plan "unmetered" bandwidth is limited to 1 mbps of "fair usage average".

That's 328 GB of bandwidth per month, not exactly what you would expect from an unmetered service.


----------



## Flapadar

Nyr said:


> The "micro" plan "unmetered" bandwidth is limited to 1 mbps of "fair usage average".
> 
> That's 328 GB of bandwidth per month, not exactly what you would expect from an unmetered service.


It isn't limited, it's a recommended level of bandwidth where there won't be any issues. Clients are contacted if there are (which is very rare).

A good example would be a client with 16 Micro instances, who has used ~50TB total this month. 

This is all as documented in the fair usage policy itself here : http://afterburst.com/network-policy


----------



## Nyr

Flapadar said:


> It isn't limited, it's a recommended level of bandwidth where there won't be any issues. Clients are contacted if there are (which is very rare).
> 
> A good example would be a client with 16 Micro instances, who has used ~50TB total this month.
> 
> This is all as documented in the fair usage policy itself here : http://afterburst.com/network-policy


Hm. What would be the most bandwidth I could sustain 24/7 with one of the micro plans?

I am genuinely interested in the offer.


----------



## Flapadar

Nyr said:


> Hm. What would be the most bandwidth I could sustain 24/7 with one of the micro plans?
> 
> I am genuinely interested in the offer.


The most we can guarantee is what's listed in the fair usage policy, but generally it's more. I can't give you a concrete figure as it will undoubtedly vary - but if ever there was an issue, we would contact you about it.


----------



## Nyr

Flapadar said:


> The most we can guarantee is what's listed in the fair usage policy, but generally it's more. I can't give you a concrete figure as it will undoubtedly vary - but if ever there was an issue, we would contact you about it.


Would be acceptable to sustain 50up/50down mbps without any spikes at all?

I don't want to contract a service just to get asked to leave the next week, that's why I am asking.


----------



## Flapadar

Nyr said:


> Would be acceptable to sustain 50up/50down mbps without any spikes at all?
> 
> I don't want to contract a service just to get asked to leave the next week, that's why I am asking.


We aim to keep overall utilisation per node below 100-150mbps average, so there is always plenty of available bandwidth for the occasional large burst in usage.

As such a VM using 100x its fair usage policy would not be acceptable and we would contact that client to discuss it. We're flexible,  but not that flexible.


----------



## peterw

So it's more like 100mbps = 12.5MB/s = 1 TB per day? 30TB/month @ 1Gps and afterwards @ 1MBps.


----------



## Nyr

Flapadar said:


> We aim to keep overall utilisation per node below 100-150mbps average, so there is always plenty of available bandwidth for the occasional large burst in usage.
> 
> As such a VM using 100x its fair usage policy would not be acceptable and we would contact that client to discuss it. We're flexible,  but not that flexible.


Thanks for being honest and clear at the end


----------



## Flapadar

peterw said:


> So it's more like 100mbps = 12.5MB/s = 1 TB per day? 30TB/month


Those are our targets for our host nodes, not a single VPS. 

A single VPS would not be able to use 30TB per month.


----------



## Ameyuri

Gonna try em ^^


----------



## Flapadar

Ameyuri said:


> Gonna try em ^^


If you have any questions feel free to let us know ( ticket https://client.afterburst.com/submitticket.php or email [email protected] )


----------

